
Show HN: Eddy – a chatbot that guides through the world of Product Management - Vpetrova
http://corpeddy.com
======
Vpetrova
Hi HN,

We are Victoria and Vitaly and we recently launched Eddy – a chatbot that
guides you through the world of Product Management.

I work in Product Management and my co-founder Vitaly, who is a banker, shares
my passion in this domain. Split by 7 years of product-related experience, yet
we faced the same issue: when it comes to exploration of professional content,
traditional approaches to search fail. The search engine’s feed is
overwhelming, unstructured and doesn't validate the learning outcome for you.

We examined thousands of materials on the Internet and spent long days and
nights cleaning-up, curating and systemizing. First, we identified sources
well-received in the Product Management community. Then we 'chained' the
content into logical sequences and added hand-made quizzes. Now Eddy is here
to present what we created and to help you explore the universe of product
management. Eddy is not yet another course but a guide that shows you the
unbiased overview of Product Management.

Eddy is our first step. We aim to scale into a chatbot-based ecosystem that
combines the curation marketplace for job-related skills and corporate
education needs.

Eddy helps us to validate our hypothesis – curated content helps people to up-
skill efficiently. I can't emphasize enough how valuable the feedback of the
HN community is for us. Also, until the Coronavirus crisis is over, Eddy is
completely free.

Stay safe and start with MVP (or WUP, or MLP – all questions to Eddy),
everyone.

